#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Σοβάτισμα σε τοιχοποιία από Ytong

## arisaris

Γεια σας
Εχω προσφατα χτισει τη κατοικια μου με ytong.Εσσωτερικα τοποθετισαμε υαλοπλεγμα σε ολη την επιφανεια με kelyfos thermo ινοπλοσμενη κολλα και στη συνεχεια καναμε κλασσικο σοβα με μηχανη.Η απορια μου ειναι αν ιη ινοπλοσμενη κολλα δεχεται το κλασσικο σοβα.
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Για έγκυρη απάντηση ρώτα το τεχνικό τμήμα υποστήριξης του προϊόντος (κόλλα).

----------

